# New D&B purse



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 1, 2008)

Today I broke down and bought THIS:

Dooney & Bourke Patent Leather Chiara Bag - Totes & Top Handles - Handbags & Accessories - Macy's

I haven't stopped sweating since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think this is the most I've ever spent on a purse ...dang buyer's remorse! I love it though -so shiny and roomy!! And since it's big, hopefully it will make me look thinner lol...


----------



## Hilly (Jul 1, 2008)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Janice (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats on your new purse!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2008)

thats lovely


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Stunning!!  I just love the feeling of a new purse!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG! Don't have buyer's remorse. It's so beautiful! I was just looking at these online last night.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OMG! Don't have buyer's remorse. It's so beautiful! I was just looking at these online last night._

 
same here lol , i saw the pink one, but I love the black one. Take care of it.


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 2, 2008)

love doony and bourke bags , i have one for sale check it out on the sale thread 

http://specktra.net/f184/selling-mac...3/#post1180665


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great bag!


----------



## Nails (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my God it's fabulous. Totally worth the moulah


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2008)

It's pretty cute- I usually hate Dooney and Bourke, but I like that.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh this is gorgeous! I eye this one every time I pass the purse department.  I really want the white one!


----------

